# new here with SDit for my son



## salchicha (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello everyone! I already posted in the welcome forum, but figured I'd introduce myself here too! lol 
My name is Lisa and I love GSDs! I had them growing up and now have one for my son. My son is 6 and has autism, epilepsy, tourette syndrome, mild cerebral palsy, and some other medical issues. We purchased a dog through an agency where you get the dog at 8 weeks, and go through an intensive training once a week and carry out the training at home. This dog is absolutely amazing! At 8 weeks old, and after only being with us for 3 days, she alerted to a seizure that I didn't even know my son was having! She is 8 months old now and has alerted/responded to 15+ seizures and tracked/found my son 3 times when he took off. She is far from being fully trained, but the work she has already done has solidified my decision to get her. 
The bond was formed instantly and my son absolutely adores her- calls himself 'daddy'. lol I look forward to meeting many of you, learning from you, sharing stories and getting advice. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome!
Your girl sounds awesome! I'm so glad that she and your son have each other!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*Waves* Hello. Service dog owner here ^_^ I'm also in Pennsylvania


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

:welcome:

Any pictures?


----------



## salchicha (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thank you and nice to meet you 
Xeph, I'm near Pittsburgh lol
and Patchon, I have TONS of pics, but don't know how to resize them so I can post them on here...hopefully I can figure it out soon! lol


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

salchicha said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you and nice to meet you
> Xeph, I'm near Pittsburgh lol
> and Patchon, I have TONS of pics, but don't know how to resize them so I can post them on here...hopefully I can figure it out soon! lol



Alot of members use photobucket, I use picasa photo editor, or, (i've never done it this way) you can do it using your paint program. Here's instructions. How to Resize a Picture With a Paint Program | eHow.com)


----------



## salchicha (Oct 20, 2012)

awesome! I'll try it in paint  I don't know if you have to pay for the other ones lol but I'll try it out later on when I have more time. thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You're only about an hour away from me


----------



## salchicha (Oct 20, 2012)

ok, I got a few pics up on my profile so far.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like your girl was a wonderful fit for your son. It is amazing what these dogs can do, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## amandawa30 (Dec 21, 2012)

*HI*

*Hi Lisa I was excited to read your post! I'm super new to the forum and to the German Shepherd world. My son Jeremy just got his Christmas wish granted to get his new SDIT after Christmas.* *The organization 1 boy 4 Change is donating an 8 week old Plush GS for Jeremy. Jeremy also has a seizure disorder and Glaucoma in his right eye.
I am thrilled to hear your pup has alerted. I know that it is never guaranteed that the dogs will alert but that is our hope as well for our son.*
*I look forward to reading more of your posts. We are located in Washington state.*

*Amanda H*

https://www.facebook.com/JeremyandBanyan


----------

